# Hurricane Fiona to hit Nova Scotia



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I know of at least 6 GC members who live in the red "zone of uncertainty", so I thought I'd start this as a place to share photos and discussion of the inevitable destruction. I drove back from Sydney to Pictou County this afternoon - every gas station I passed on the three hour drive had lineups to the street. Many had run out of regular gas. Mrs Bluerocker told me Walmart had a lineup around the store this morning.

Looks like things have shifted more towards Cape Breton, which still has not recovered from road washouts earlier in the year. Canadian Hurricane Center is saying it could have stronger winds than Juan in 2003.

If you're in the shit, keep your head down folks.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Stay safe.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Juan was intense!

I miss hurricanes. They were amazing. Not so much the wanton destruction and all, but they sure are an amazing experience.

That being said, take care and be safe sir! If it comes down to you or the guitars, I expect you will make the right choice


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hoping no calamity comes to our East Coast GC Crew.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our son is flying in from Halifax tomorrow, around dinner time. At least that's the plan. Fingers crossed for his flight to leave on time...or at all.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

+1 be safe you’s easty coasty cuties.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m going to hide and hope the power doesn’t go out, forcing me to play my acoustic guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Take great care. I've lived through some dandy storms and would be concerned now. Fresh water, battery lights, candles...etc.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm getting a kick out of looking at pictures of gas stations and grocery stores and the like.

Is no one just inherently prepared for things?

The CBC had a good shot of folks all standing around waiting to get wee BBQ propane tanks filled. What you mean you don't already had 2 tanks, for shame.

People I think do not take emergency preparedness seriously. Preppers went and gave it a bad name.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, there's emergencies and there's emergencies. Lots of folks are prepared for waist-high snowstorms, or seemingly endless rain (and those are what Covered Bridge "Storm Chips" are for), but aren't quite as prepared for large bits of tree or dislodged street signage being flung at their windows.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Well, there's emergencies and there's emergencies. Lots of folks are prepared for waist-high snowstorms, or seemingly endless rain (and those are what Covered Bridge "Storm Chips" are for), but aren't quite as prepared for large bits of tree or dislodged street signage being flung at their windows.


If you aren't prepared for the worst you aren't prepared for anything.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> If you aren't prepared for the worst you aren't prepared for anything.


You mean, like, nuclear war?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> If you aren't prepared for the worst you aren't prepared for anything.


I am prepared. I already said I have an acoustic guitar for when the power goes out.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, I'll give you that one. If you aren't prepared for everything _EXCEPT _nuclear war.... 

Better?

More to my actual point before it was taken a wee bit out of context, largely in part by myself, people need to be prepared all the time. There is never a better time than yesterday to start thinking about your safety and preparedness in the likelihood of any major life disruption. It just never ceases to amaze me. We get it out here on the west coast too, fuel outages, power loss for a week or better and every time people are running out of water, food and a means to heat and cook. Call me crazy, but I just don't want to find myself sharing in that boat.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep your heads down boys and remember that other places have had to deal with worse like when there was snow in toronto ... lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My family is in the red zone , glad it’s not this weekend I’m going to cape breton! Also looks like it’s missing my end on the island


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Live satellite
Major Hurricane Fiona LIVE Tracker and Forecast | Zoom Earth


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, a large part of being prepared is having friends you can count on. 

We had a tornado rip through our community in May and we were reasonably well prepared (Coleman stove and a coffee perk) but it was the kindness of friends and neighbours that got us through the worst of the aftermath.

Our daughter is going to school in Halifax, so we are a bit worried for her, but she is well stocked and smart and enjoys an excellent circle of friends. Everything else comes down to fate.


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

you get tornados and hurricanes ? thats like the total worst. I lived in Kansas and we got hit by some rippers but every house has underground storm shelters you can hide in while your house gets ripped away and flung into the wind.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> If you aren't prepared for the worst you aren't prepared for anything.


In a walking dead situation, I am going to go around in a van and pick up my high school basketball team. Well, most of them. The white guys are all fat and can’t run now. So I’ll just pick up the “mahogany” guys and we will make a quick trip to cabellas and secure enough fire power to seize whatever facility needed to mount a defence. We will call ourselves N.W.A.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wet but dull night last night on St Margarets Bay .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like I have close family in the PEI risk area.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are going to our Maritime folks tonight. Stay safe


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Be safe my friends


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Of course the challenge is that a) people like to live near water and coastal areas, b) they like to live near ground level rather than higher up, and c) people like to live near trees. All of those constitute hazards/risks when there are vicious storms, hurricanes, or typhoons sweeping the area. I _would_ say the solution is to move way inland and away from wooded areas, but that seems to provide no respite for Saskatchewan farmers or Kansas folks whose town gets levelled by a tornado. Maybe the solution is caves, but a) not enough of 'em to go around, b) they're full of spiders and bats, c) it hurts like a sonuvabitch when you hit your head on a stalactite, or your crotch on a stalagmite, and d) solar chargers don't work in there.

But, a dead serious question here: Have wind farm turbine blades ever been known to have come off their moorings during severe wind, or their bearings burn out? I've only ever seen those blades turn slowly, without speeding up.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Be safe out there !


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

We're thinking about you folks....


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

mhammer said:


> But, a dead serious question here: Have wind farm turbine blades ever been known to have come off their moorings during severe wind, or their bearings burn out? I've only ever seen those blades turn slowly, without speeding up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well.....*that's* not reassuring.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I've only ever seen those blades turn slowly, without speeding up.


They should have a method to feather the propeller, like the props on airplanes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In fairness, the video is 14 years old, and the event itself, at least that old. Not that wind turbines are only 15 years old, but I would assume (and hope) that design and engineering of these things has improved since then, taken such catastrophic risks into account, and implemented preventative solutions like Paul suggests.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

I’m right in the impact zone. My basement is surely going to get some amount of water in it…moved all amps upstairs and got stuff off the floor. If water reaches guitars hanging 4+ feet up, I’m in big trouble. 😵‍💫


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Have wind farm turbine blades ever been known to have come off their moorings during severe wind, or their bearings burn out? I've only ever seen those blades turn slowly, without speeding up.


If you've ever seen those blades from up close, they're built better than airplanes that move at more than 1000km/h. And ... blades on windmills shift to a neutral position in high winds so they stop turning.

Those are huge ! Look at the saw like trailing edge. It breaks any turbulence that could stress the blade. When you have it if front of you, it is nearly impossible to focus on that edge, it's simply blurry, like the far end in the photo.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The towers can still buckle though.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope everyone can stay safe.
I see the media is painting this as an "Historic event" and broadcasting doom and gloom. Then says it should hit land as a category 2 hurricane. While thats pretty terrible I can't imagine it being a horrible historic hurricane when there have been places hit with category 3 and 4 hurricanes.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> I hope everyone can stay safe.
> I see the media is painting this as an "Historic event" and broadcasting doom and gloom. Then says it should hit land as a category 2 hurricane. While thats pretty terrible I can't imagine it being a horrible historic hurricane when there have been places hit with category 3 and 4 hurricanes.


Everything's relative. If course I often find they report "this could be really bad" rather than the "but it might not be."

Just please everyone stay safe.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I


guitarman2 said:


> While thats pretty terrible I can't imagine it being a horrible historic hurricane when there have been places hit with category 3 and 4 hurricanes.


It's like the difference between getting shot with a .38 Special and a .44 Magnum. They both suck.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I hope everyone can stay safe.
> I see the media is painting this as an "Historic event" and broadcasting doom and gloom. Then says it should hit land as a category 2 hurricane. While thats pretty terrible I can't imagine it being a horrible historic hurricane when there have been places hit with category 3 and 4 hurricanes.


Sandy was only a cat 1 when it hit the US coast.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well never the less I hope it ends up being hyped and not as bad as reported. "Hope for the best, prepare for the worst" as they say.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Keep your heads down boys and remember that other places have had to deal with worse like when there was snow in toronto ... lol


I was there. And that weekend I took my canoe through the piled-up snow and down to Exhibition Place to where they had flooded the hockey rink about four feet deep and three of us gave a demonstration of Canadian Style Paddling and Canoe Dance as part of the boat show. One of my better non sequiter moments.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Of course the challenge is that a) people like to live near water and coastal areas, b) they like to live near ground level rather than higher up, and c) people like to live near trees. All of those constitute hazards/risks when there are vicious storms, hurricanes, or typhoons sweeping the area. I _would_ say the solution is to move way inland and away from wooded areas, but that seems to provide no respite for Saskatchewan farmers or Kansas folks whose town gets levelled by a tornado. Maybe the solution is caves, but a) not enough of 'em to go around, b) they're full of spiders and bats, c) it hurts like a sonuvabitch when you hit your head on a stalactite, or your crotch on a stalagmite, and d) solar chargers don't work in there.
> 
> But, a dead serious question here: Have wind farm turbine blades ever been known to have come off their moorings during severe wind, or their bearings burn out? I've only ever seen those blades turn slowly, without speeding up.


I understand one of the drawbacks of the big wind turbines is they have a maximum rpm. After that rpm is reached they disengage and spin freely.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> I understand one of the drawbacks of the big wind turbines is they have a maximum rpm. After that rpm is reached they disengage and spin freely.


They actually don't spin at all in high winds, at least the ones we have don't.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> They actually don't spin at all in high winds, at least the ones we have don't.


Right, if they spun with the growing wind speed, they'd fall apart like in that 14 year old video.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Hurricane season... when the deck and dining room merge


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Pedro-x said:


> Hurricane season... when the deck and dining room merge
> View attachment 438447


Mine is Deck/living room and lower deck/rec room(music room)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> They actually don't spin at all in high winds, at least the ones we have don't.


I like watching them over rev and blow up.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Can anyone offer me legal advice, if I tell Hurricane Fiona to stay off my property and she trespasses?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fire a shotgun into the air should set the bitch to runnin and if you're in the right no one gonna do anything.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ugh! Back up to Cat 4, this could be real bad. stay safe folks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Ugh! Back up to Cat 4, this could be real bad. stay safe folks.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Picked up our son around 6pm. He said the lineups at Stanfield were long and that most of the flights out after his said "cancelled" on the board. I told him he must feel like a draft-age Russian youth at this point; got out just in time.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Power is starting to flicker here - it's been out for a few seconds 2 or 3 times now. Rain has been pretty steady last few hours but not huge wind yet.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Power is starting to flicker here - it's been out for a few seconds 2 or 3 times now. Rain has been pretty steady last few hours but not huge wind yet.


I'll miss you!

Trying to be serious for a second here....
Be well everyone and good luck to you all!


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Almost 9 PM on St Margarets Bay ,.... pretty quiet so far ....


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Best of luck to all of you! May you and your gear remain safe and dry.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Guess I spoke too soon we're in the dark.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> The towers can still buckle though.


Limpus Dickus....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

It's raining....a lot. It will rain some more, and then some more....a bit of a blow for sure. Interesting, looking at the weather gc.ca site, it appears on the satellite part, that it's broken in two, and curving hard into the land of the Bretons....kinda weird.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Guess I spoke too soon we're in the dark.


You got a genny buddy?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> You got a genny buddy?


Two. But it's too wild out there to crank one up.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Two. But it's too wild out there to crank one up.


Thats some bad weather man. 
Glad you got em though, makes a world of difference knowing it's only a wet windy walk away!

I have been meaning to move my generator shed further from the house for years but the though of stumbling further in the dark and rain/snow to get the house powered up just doesn't instill motivation in me.

You're pretty much dead nuts in line for the projected path of the strom aren't you?


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

It’s getting bad now, around 2:30am is gonna be scary. 👀


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Good luck!

I have never known red on a weather map to be a pleasant experience.

On a positive note all this focus on Nova Scotia give me fond memories of home.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I have never known red on a weather map to be a pleasant experience.
> 
> On a positive note all this focus on Nova Scotia give me fond memories of home.


Yup, looks like that red will be the heaviest rain, and wind gusts are showing to be the worst between now and 3am, but will be pretty high winds til mid day tomorrow.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Thats some bad weather man.
> Glad you got em though, makes a world of difference knowing it's only a wet windy walk away!
> 
> I have been meaning to move my generator shed further from the house for years but the though of stumbling further in the dark and rain/snow to get the house powered up just doesn't instill motivation in me.
> ...


Landfall is moving east of us now. My house is being bombarded pretty regularly by apples flying off our tree. Wind has really picked up.

Trying to run a generator during a storm is a fools errand. But it's handy while you're waiting a week to get power restored. We have a propane range in our kitchen so coffee and eggs in the morning will be welcome.

Probably won't sleep tonight. I'm going to get fully dressed soon in case we need to leave (busted window or something).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When shit gets bad I remember that my grandfather spent 4 years in the trenches 1914 - 18 and all that. What possessed him to go over there and volunteer for that I don't know but he lived through it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Around 1988 I spent the night in a big green army tent during a post tropical storm, and did another one about 20 years later on my sailboat. Both were less comfortable than this (so far). But I ain't 20 anymore either


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Last time I saw my doctor he said "you ain't 40 anymore" .. lol


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I feel for you guys. I had a taste of Dorian 2 years ago with 130+km/h gusts. If the eye goes over you, it'll give you a 2h rest to catch some zzz's before it hits harder on the back side.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

There were 15 guitars stacked in cases under this window a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's to hoping. Take care folks!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> There were 15 guitars stacked in cases under this window a couple of days ago.


Oh goodness. That is a stroke of luck my friend, or perhaps prudence. Hope you are doing well man.

Glad to know you got them safe!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I just read there are over 80K customers on PEI and something like 400K in NS without power, that is damn near everyone. I read there are only 86K on PEI and I cannot imagine Nova Scotia power is in great excess of 500K. 200mm of rain on the Eastern Shore? That is crazy in a 24 hour period.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My family in PEI had to relocate inland for safety, but they did so in lots of time. No update today.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> There were 15 guitars stacked in cases under this window a couple of days ago.


Hope you guys are alright up there Dave. We’re in the city. Lots of trees down and no power. Lost quite a strip of roofing here and had a leak upstairs. Could’ve been better, could’ve been worse.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> There were 15 guitars stacked in cases under this window a couple of days ago.


Hope you guys are alright up there Dave. We’re in the city. Lots of trees down and no power. Lost quite a strip of roofing here and had a leak upstairs. Could’ve been better, could’ve been worse.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's some pics


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I see house and guitar barn in one piece. Gonna go ahead and call that a win.

Looks like the power is gonna be down for a while hey?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The pictures really don't do this any justice. Our whole village looks like it was bombed last night. Our spare bedroom window blew OUT of the house at 2:00 am, and I found the glass from it 60 feet away behind my car. That's why they tell you not to go out in these storms.

I have a generator running the pump from our old dug well that I left connected for just such emergencies (110 volt pump) - two bypass valves and we're in business. Starlink internet is up and we have lights and a fridge. Propane range made coffee. I figure it will be at minimum a week before we see power.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That is crazy.

What causes a window to blow out of a house?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I see house and guitar barn in one piece. Gonna go ahead and call that a win.
> 
> Looks like the power is gonna be down for a while hey?


Guitar barn survived unscathed. The trailer you see if from the window company that was supposed to replace all our windows last Tuesday, but rescheduled for this week (doubtful now) but at least the window is ordered and sitting in their warehouse. Our electrical service got pulled off, and I have a few ominous trees half down where I'd prefer the were not.

Nobody hurt, stuff will get fixed. I'm more concerned about people in other areas that didn't make out so fortunately. All in, we're just a bit inconvenienced.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It hit us last night and hard . I can’t believe it there are building actually gone!

bridges almost under water stores destroyed and cars crushed by trees but yet I have no water in the basement.
































































And the rooster thing at my sisters place is still up


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

@silvertonebetty thx for the pics. We can't get more than a km away from home.

I don't know how fast the wind was last night where we are, but the highest gust in Nova Scotia was in Arisaig at 179 km/h.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks @silvertonebetty those are some crazy pictures.

That's bananas @BlueRocker . You are climbing up on tornado wind speeds at those levels. Not that gusts and sustained winds are all that much the same, but that is wild.

Bet you haven't slept since yesterday morning with all that going on.

Mostly all calm now? That eerie peacefulness that follows hurricane always seems so strange to me.

I really hope @RBlakeney can survive on acoustic guitar alone, by the sounds of it he might have to


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> @silvertonebetty thx for the pics. We can't get more than a km away from home.
> 
> I don't know how fast the wind was last night where we are, but the highest gust in Nova Scotia was in Arisaig at 179 km/h.
> 
> View attachment 438503


Most of these pictures I got from Facebook, I went across the street to check on two of the neighbours.

one as a one week old baby and the other are in their 70s and have health issues.

also stay safe it’s not nice out, I didn’t make it across the block before I saw a down line so I headed back home


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Thanks @silvertonebetty those are some crazy pictures.
> 
> That's bananas @BlueRocker . You are climbing up on tornado wind speeds at those levels. Not that gusts and sustained winds are all that much the same, but that is wild.
> 
> ...


I wish I had an acoustic 😂, I really miss the takamine today because we still have now power lol.

four electrical poles are down by the funeral home


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> It hit us last night and hard . I can’t believe it there are building actually gone!
> 
> bridges almost under water stores destroyed and cars crushed by trees but yet I have no water in the basement.
> View attachment 438494
> ...


Thanks for all the pictures, Silver. As many of you know, I am from NB so getting first hand reports is important to me. Very glad you are okay.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Mostly all calm now? That eerie peacefulness that follows hurricane always seems so strange to me.


Still blowing pretty steady, and with some half-down trees it's still not so safe to be out and about. Reports from all over seem to indicate Fiona was a real dick punch for most people.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thinking about all you folks out there and hoping that life will return to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Times like this, gas for one's chainsaw becomes almost as important as gas for one's vehicle. Maybe moreso, because you're not driving _anywhere_ until that tree is out of the way. Not to take anything away from it, but those pics are quite reminiscent of the "leftovers" of the dorecho here (Ottawa & eastern Ontario) in May. We had no power in our part of the city for an entire week. Glad we have a gas stove and water heater. Made it possible to have hot water and warm food (that could be boiled or fried). The region had to organize a food waste depot, for all that stuff that went bad in all those unpowered fridges/freezers. I hope whatever lessons we had to learn the hard way were learned by authorities elsewhere. One can only prep so much. After that, emphasis shifts to "What's the best way to clean it all up?".

I saw last night the sorts of preparations being made by the provincial hydro organizations. But, as we learned here, no matter what sorts of planning you do, once the rain clears and the winds subside, there is the challenge - and it's not an easy one - of *safely* removing fallen trees from power lines, so that workers can get in there and repair the power lines. They aim for the sources of power loss to the most customers that are easiest to fix, and then work their way down to tough problems that only affect a few. That tends to leave those in outlying areas and small towns needing to rely on generators for a much longer time. I guess the Wichita LIneman will be "on the line" for a while.

But glad there are no reports of injuries or casualties, so far. Of course, I say this before Fiona has had her way with northern Newfoundland and Labrador. A safe and speedy recovery, and good insurance policies, to one and all.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm on a messenger group for Îles de la Madeleine. They are getting pounded as I write this and the worst is to come after the eye passes over, which is about right now.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Is it OK if I post Fecebook videos ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If they're informative, nonconfrontational, and don't compromise anyone's privacy, fine by me. But I'm not a moderator.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Videos:
Carl Monnier
Martin Richard
Log in or sign up to view
Stephane Vigneau

150 year old church with a metal roof


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My first thought after watching the videos Jean posted and on the news is that I'm VERY glad I'm not an insurance claims adjuster. I certainly have sympathy for all those people and businesses affected, but figuring out what is and isn't covered, and explaining to people what they will not have coverage for, is not going to be easy, and likely to be heartbreaking. Local adjusters are also probably digging or bailing out their *own* homes for that matter. I hope everyone has pictures of their belongings, including their boats. I suppose there will be some sort of relief provided by the provinces affected, but such relief is usually slow in coming. And in this instance, even slower in coming because the government folks doing the paperwork may well be just as affected as the folks asking for some sort of relief. After all, it's not like they live 500 miles away from the trouble.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Watch | Facebook

In every major storm, this area loses more houses. 20 years ago, there was a full row of cottages along the beach, 50 to 60. 10 years ago, the city cut all services to that stretch of road when a good part washed away leaving both sides as dead ends. I doubt that anybody can get insurance there. It's mostly occupied by seasonal trailers now.

On the image, the two cottages that just got eaten and where the road was cut.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> What causes a window to blow out of a house?


Wind is fast moving air outside is low pressure. Air inside the house is not moving so higher pressure and it tries to get out of the house to equalize pressure. Bang goes the window.

looks like a big mess out there hopefully everyone is OK.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Try opening the car windows at 100mph.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well the guitars are safe so that’s important. Bit of a mess here in the city. Lots of old roads with old trees that have less every storm. The worst part so far is that We haven’t had cell service until now so I haven’t really heard much from anyone.


----------



## czech-one-2 (4 mo ago)

Batten down the hatches up there and stay safe!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Power is back!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My family is safe, lots of trees down, and the ocean got half way to their house, but relatively no building damage. Relieved.

(Edit for clarification: I mean my family that lives in PEI, I live in Ontario.)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Still no power , I hear it could be another 48 hours.
When we get our power back I’m going to turn on the old fender


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My landlord found a really long extension cable and I know it’s not recommended but I’m not having my food go bad , I connected it to my deep freeze and the cord to the outlet that’s connected to the generator


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Daughter was without power for about 16 hours, but otherwise all is well.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

SurfGreenTele said:


> I’m right in the impact zone. My basement is surely going to get some amount of water in it…moved all amps upstairs and got stuff off the floor. If water reaches guitars hanging 4+ feet up, I’m in big trouble. 😵‍💫
> View attachment 438366


Well we really lucked out, only had a few puddles in the basement, a small leak in the chimney, and a small tree down in the back yard. Driving around this area, I can’t believe our large trees stayed up. There are old growth trees everywhere in our neighborhood and around town that got totally uprooted, roofs ripped off, decks demolished, etc. Very thankful we did ok. And our neighbor gave us an extension (heavy gauge cord) to his generator, so our fridge is saved. 👌


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SurfGreenTele said:


> And our neighbor gave us an extension (heavy gauge cord) to his generator, so our fridge is saved. 👌


I do that for my neighbours in extended outages. My genny is a cheap champion 8500 watt that sounds like the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse so if I share it, no one complains 
.....I mean its the right thing to do.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We hear about how important trees are to absorbing carbon, and reducing the greenhouse gases that figure so heavily in climate change. And then you see all these trees on the ground with their root system sticking out. It's almost like "climate" is saying "You think you can take me? You're not smart enough, big enough, or cooperative enough to beat me. Here's what I think of your lame little trees."

But a question. Not that it would be an easy task to right a fallen-but-intact tree, dig a hole and replant it (sadly, not as easy as taking to it with a chainsaw and carting away the pieces), but is it _possible_ to replant an uprooted tree and have it thrive again, once the root system gets its bearings?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It may depend on how well the tiny little roots, root hairs, survive. They tear off easily while being uprooted. Other scoring and breakage is traumatic too. That was our experience with some tornado damaged trees in 2011. Some trees handle it better than others, perhaps a function of species as much as overall health history. Left to dry out in the open air too long isn't good for them either. A cyclone in '95 pushed a birch tree over about 30 degrees but it naturally and with a bit of help straightened. Couldn't tell how the roots were other than the shallow ones broke ground. It didn't survive 2011. The peach trees didn't handle being pushed over, killed them, a downer because they'd been a gift from an elderly neighbour who wanted his creation to survive.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

No power, limited cell service- calls only no data until this morning. Everyone safe and sound. Quite a ride.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gtrguy said:


> No power, limited cell service- calls only no data until this morning. Everyone safe and sound. Quite a ride.


i Was extremely surprised that ours came back on already last evening.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

Still no power here in Antigonish - only place in town with power is Sobeys. It’s a zoo of disheveled people there. 😂 But they are well stocked!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SurfGreenTele said:


> Still no power here in Antigonish - only place in town with power is Sobeys. It’s a zoo of disheveled people there. 😂 But they are well stocked!


At least you have that. I assume Sobeys is on a generator then, that's a plus.

You can small shop and have no spoilage until the power comes back. Thats huge compared to eating cold cans of pork and beans for 2 weeks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> But a question. Not that it would be an easy task to right a fallen-but-intact tree, dig a hole and replant it (sadly, not as easy as taking to it with a chainsaw and carting away the pieces), but is it _possible_ to replant an uprooted tree and have it thrive again, once the root system gets its bearings?


Among other things, if it were a sizeable tree, it would be very difficult to prop it up properly for long enough for the roots to re-establish. In the meantime, it would be quite a liability. 

I recently transplanted an eight foot high shrub from our backyard to the front. It was about 4 feet wide and I managed to get about 2 feet of root ball. Even as I was planting it, the wind wanted to knock it over. I had to drive a couple of stakes in the ground and tie it off to keep it upright in even a moderate breeze. Anything with a significant crown would be very difficult to stabilize. It probably could be done, but as you said, it would be a lot of work and there would be no guarantee of success.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Out of Curiosity how are the rest of the members from nb,ns, nfld doing ? Mom says glacé bay was devastated, kind of glad my grandmother moved out of there a few years back


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

I'm praying for everyone in harms' way safety.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heartbreaking to see on the news. Hope they get help asap !!!!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I’m on the road back to Ontario now but had to ride it out on the north coast of PEI in North Rustico harbour. 

Storm hit much harder than anyone expected. We thankfully were completely fine but the wind and storm surge was insane. The water made it as far as our front and back porches but no issues inside other than one leaky window.

I’ll post some photos and video tonight/tomorrow once home.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Our cell service and power are still down, and it's raining like a MF in Antigonish this morning. Got to try to find a tree service company and contact insurance today.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As we learned in Ottawa, after the May dorecho, restoring power after such a storm can be a more involved thing than one might think. Most of the outages come from trees and other things pulling power cables down. The cables might be live, or might not. One does not want live cables dangling about, so the first step is to send out people to assess the danger. Once the danger of how things ARE is assessed, then there's the matter of figuring out how the interfering debris can be safely removed, and only after thatcan one begin removing trees and such. It can be a bit like removing shrapnel from a head injury without causing brain damage in the process. I'm sure some of the repairs are dead simple. It's the ones that aren't, and which prevent connection to other areas that are the problem. We live in a neighbourhood with underground hydro cabling, and are typically protected from brownouts affecting nearby areas, but were still in the dark after a week because somewhere more central was impacted by falling trees and falling towers.

In the meantime, there is a desperate hunt for ice cubes to keep food fresh, so it doesn't end up on the compost pile. That is, assuming one has an intact fridge in an upright position, inside one's residence, and that one's residence is also upright. Sadly, that cannot be said for all. Also, sadly, we learned of the recovery of the body of the Port-Aux-Basque woman who was washed out to sea with her home. Glad we have only one fatality from Fiona, that we know of, glad her family has her remains to bury and provide closure, but drowning is a terrible way to go. I hope the cemetery is intact, but imagine that all equipment and hands-on-deck are committed to cleanup, so any dignified burial will have to wait.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

mhammer said:


> As we learned in Ottawa, after the May dorecho, restoring power after such a storm can be a more involved thing than one might think. Most of the outages come from trees and other things pulling power cables down. The cables might be live, or might not. One does not want live cables dangling about, so the first step is to send out people to assess the danger. Once the danger of how things ARE is assessed, then there's the matter of figuring out how the interfering debris can be safely removed, and only after thatcan one begin removing trees and such. It can be a bit like removing shrapnel from a head injury without causing brain damage in the process. I'm sure some of the repairs are dead simple. It's the ones that aren't, and which prevent connection to other areas that are the problem. We live in a neighbourhood with underground hydro cabling, and are typically protected from brownouts affecting nearby areas, but were still in the dark after a week because somewhere more central was impacted by falling trees and falling towers.
> 
> In the meantime, there is a desperate hunt for ice cubes to keep food fresh, so it doesn't end up on the compost pile. That is, assuming one has an intact fridge in an upright position, inside one's residence, and that one's residence is also upright. Sadly, that cannot be said for all. Also, sadly, we learned of the recovery of the body of the Port-Aux-Basque woman who was washed out to sea with her home. Glad we have only one fatality from Fiona, that we know of, glad her family has her remains to bury and provide closure, but drowning is a terrible way to go. I hope the cemetery is intact, but imagine that all equipment and hands-on-deck are committed to cleanup, so any dignified burial will have to wait.


During the last big (did I say big ?) power outage we had with the 1988 ice storm in Québec, we never ate so well. Everybody was cooking the best they had in their thawing freezer and inviting neighbors over. It was a dark period but good on the plates.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I survived with 3 cap shingles missing on my roof. I did work Friday night through the storm. The airplane hanger shook, the walls moved and the metal roof stayed attached somehow.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> We hear about how important trees are to absorbing carbon, and reducing the greenhouse gases that figure so heavily in climate change. And then you see all these trees on the ground with their root system sticking out. It's almost like "climate" is saying "You think you can take me? You're not smart enough, big enough, or cooperative enough to beat me. Here's what I think of your lame little trees."
> 
> But a question. Not that it would be an easy task to right a fallen-but-intact tree, dig a hole and replant it (sadly, not as easy as taking to it with a chainsaw and carting away the pieces), but is it _possible_ to replant an uprooted tree and have





mhammer said:


> As we learned in Ottawa, after the May dorecho, restoring power after such a storm can be a more involved thing than one might think. Most of the outages come from trees and other things pulling power cables down. The cables might be live, or might not. One does not want live cables dangling about, so the first step is to send out people to assess the danger. Once the danger of how things ARE is assessed, then there's the matter of figuring out how the interfering debris can be safely removed, and only after thatcan one begin removing trees and such. It can be a bit like removing shrapnel from a head injury without causing brain damage in the process. I'm sure some of the repairs are dead simple. It's the ones that aren't, and which prevent connection to other areas that are the problem. We live in a neighbourhood with underground hydro cabling, and are typically protected from brownouts affecting nearby areas, but were still in the dark after a week because somewhere more central was impacted by falling trees and falling towers.
> 
> In the meantime, there is a desperate hunt for ice cubes to keep food fresh, so it doesn't end up on the compost pile. That is, assuming one has an intact fridge in an upright position, inside one's residence, and that one's residence is also upright. Sadly, that cannot be said for all. Also, sadly, we learned of the recovery of the body of the Port-Aux-Basque woman who was washed out to sea with her home. Glad we have only one fatality from Fiona, that we know of, glad her family has her remains to bury and provide closure, but drowning is a terrible way to go. I hope the cemetery is intact, but imagine that all equipment and hands-on-deck are committed to cleanup, so any dignified burial will have to wait.


one building at work was out for 2 weeks in May. It has direct power to it and you could see the breaker on the transformer was down, and hydro came and saw it and confirmed that was all that was needed … but it took about 10 days to free up a bucket truck and the correctly trained person to move the breaker because they were swamped with all the trees and downed lines. 

hope everyone is OK out east. 😊. The storm here in May was relatively short but still did a good bunch of damage, can’t imagine what a hurricane is like.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/pei-teacup-rock-gone-1.6595695


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I’ve been to Teacup rock. Sad to see it gone.

But, the toll on humans has been much worse. Hope our members are holding up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I’ve been to Teacup rock. Sad to see it gone.
> 
> But, the toll on humans has been much worse. Hope our members are holding up.


I guess this is much worse than anyone expected.

All the best to my east coast friends and family.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Must also be available in English somewhere.

*Résumé des plus fortes rafales (en km/h)*

Nouveau-Brunswick

Île Miscou : 113
Aéroport de Moncton : 100
Saint John : 86
Crowe Brook : 85
Bas Caraquet : 82

Terre-Neuve

Wreckhouse : 177
Île Green (baie Fortune) : 150
Port aux Basques : 134
Aéroport de Stephenville : 117
Ramea : 114

Nouvelle-Écosse

Arisaig : 179
Grand Étang : 167
Île Beaver : 160
Île St Paul : 158
Wadden's Cove : 150
Sydney : 149

Île-du-Prince-Édouard

East Point : 149
St Peters : 141
Summerside : 140
North Cape : 100
Charlottetown : 131

Est du Québec

Îles-de-la-Madeleine : 126
Pointe-Heath : 105
Blanc-Sablon : 102
Cap-d'Espoir : 100
Chevery : 85
Natashquan : 81


*Résumé des quantités de pluie en millimètres :*

Au Nouveau-Brunswick, les quantités de pluie ont dépassé 100 mm à quelques endroits.

Crowe Brook : 107
Parc Fundy : 105
Mechanic Settlement : 87
Saint John : 68
Musquash : 66

À Terre-Neuve, les quantités les plus importantes ont touché le sud-ouest.

Wreckhouse : 77
Aéroport de Stephenville : 53
Port aux Basques : 51
Kippens : 46

En Nouvelle-Écosse, les quantités les plus importantes ont été signalées dans l'est et la quantité varie de 100 à 200 mm. Il y a eu des signalements non officiels d'une quantité de plus de 200 mm près d'Antigonish.

Île de Sable : 152
Port Hawkesbury : 151
Meaghers Hill : 149
Truro : 145
McLellans Brook : 137

À l'Île-du-Prince-Édouard, il est tombé de 60 à 90 mm de pluie, mais des quantités plus importantes sont probablement tombées sur le sud de comté de Kings.

St Peters : 89
East Point : 80
Charlottetown : 80
Stanhope : 73
North Cape : 71

Sur l'est du Québec, il est tombé de 50 à près de 100 mm de pluie.

Îles-de-la-Madeleine : 92
Île d'Anticosti : 78
Gaspé : 51
Chevery : 50


*Résumé des vagues et des ondes de tempête*

Le passage de Fiona sur l'est du Canada a produit de grosses vagues et des niveaux d'eau élevés. D extrêmement grosses vagues ont atteint la côte atlantique de la Nouvelle-Écosse vendredi en fin de journée. Les données des bouées indiquent des vagues de 5 à 8 mètres. Les plus grosses vagues au large se trouvaient près de la trajectoire de Fiona et à l'est de celle-ci; ces données proviennent de l'imagerie satellitaire et d'une bouée sur le banc Banquereau, où les vagues atteignaient en moyenne de 12 à 15 mètres, avec des pointes de vagues jusqu'à 30 mètres. Certaines de ces vagues ont affecté le détroit de Cabot et le sud-ouest de Terre-Neuve. Sur le golfe du Saint-Laurent, les plus grosses vagues atteignaient généralement de 4 à 6 mètres, mais des pointes de vagues à 10 mètres ont été mesurées à l'est de la Gaspésie; les pointes de vagues ont même atteint 16 mètres sur les parties est du golfe.

Deux records de niveau élevé des eaux ont été enregistrés samedi. À Escuminac, au Nouveau-Brunswick, le niveau maximal des eaux était de 2,82 mètres (record précédent de 2,47 m), tandis qu à Port aux Basques, le niveau maximal était de 2,75 mètres (record précédent de 2,71 m). Ces niveaux d'eau élevés, surtout causés par l'onde de tempête et les extrêmement grosses vagues, ont occasionné des inondations dévastatrices, surtout le long des côtes du sud-ouest de Terre-Neuve, des côtes est et nord de la Nouvelle-Écosse, des côtes de l'Île-du-Prince-Édouard, des côtes du détroit de Northumberland et du golfe, de la côte est du Nouveau-Brunswick et des côtes des Îles-de-la-Madeleine. De plus, il y a eu des signalements de dommages causés par les vagues le long de certaines parties de la côte de la Gaspésie.



*Description exhaustive de l'événement*


La dépression tropicale Fiona s'est formée dans la zone tropicale centrale de l'Atlantique le 15 septembre. La dépression tropicale est devenue mieux organisée et a progressivement augmenté d'intensité la journée suivante alors que le National Hurricane Centre signalait des vents de force tempête tropicale près du centre du cyclone. Le 16 septembre, Fiona a atteint les îles Leeward tout en se déplaçant vers l'Atlantique Ouest. Deux jours plus tard, Fiona s'est intensifiée rapidement devenant un ouragan de catégorie 1 tout en tournant vers le nord-ouest et traversant les îles Virgin, Puerto Rico et la République dominicaine.

Le 18 septembre, Fiona a continué de s'intensifier et est devenue un imposant ouragan de catégorie 4, puis elle a tourné vers le nord à l'est des Bahamas. Fiona a conservé ses puissantes caractéristiques essentiellement tropicales lorsqu'elle a gagné la zone de responsabilité du Centre canadien de prévision des ouragans. Elle a commencé à interagir avec un creux en altitude (en latitude moyenne) tout en gagnant les eaux canadiennes au sud de la Nouvelle-Écosse le vendredi 23 septembre. À ce moment-là, les vents maximums autour du centre ont commencé à diminuer d'intensité. Toutefois, après sa transition extra-tropicale, la tempête post-tropicale Fiona s'est intensifiée à nouveau entre l'île de Sable et le littoral Est de la Nouvelle-Écosse. Des vents de force ouragan s'étaient alors déjà propagés sur des parties du Canada Atlantique et l'est du Québec.

Fiona a touché terre sous forme d'un cyclone post-tropical de la force d'un ouragan de catégorie 2 (vents maximums soutenus de 165 km/h ou 90 noeuds) près de Whitehead, à 28 km au sud-ouest de la ville de Canso, en Nouvelle-Écosse, en début de matinée le samedi 24 septembre. Elle a généré des vents destructeurs, des pluies torrentielles, de grosses vagues et une onde de tempête destructrice. La pression centrale risque d'être la plus faible pression barométrique jamais enregistrée dans l'histoire du Canada. La station automatique la plus proche située sur l'île Hart a enregistré une pression au niveau de la mer de 932,7 mb, tandis que la bouée dans l'est de la baie Chedabucto a enregistré 932,8 mb. Nous continuons d'analyser ces données pour nous assurer de leur exactitude.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/pei-teacup-rock-gone-1.6595695


Water erosion gives, and water erosion takes. I was sad to see that some of the flowerpot formations at Hopewell Cape have also fractured over time. Things that may have taken thousands of years to be createdcan disappear in an instant.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/sentimental-items-after-fiona-pab-1.6596852


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/sentimental-items-after-fiona-pab-1.6596852
> 
> View attachment 439257



"Less than an hour after he escaped his house, neighbours texted him to tell him it was on fire and then swept away with the waves."


Damn


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No power - on day 6. Not a single tree has been removed from the power lines on the 19km stretch of road to my community. (just in case I need to justify three battery operated amps in the future).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That's harsh man and almost impossible to believe that there has been so little movement.

Good luck out there buddy and keep that genny humming.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> No power - on day 6. Not a single tree has been removed from the power lines on the 19km stretch of road to my community. (just in case I need to justify three battery operated amps in the future).


We had a similar experience in the spring. Even if they did the clearing work, we still weren't going to have power any time soon, so they focused their resources elsewhere. Once they got started, it didn't take long and they still had it done before the upstream work was completed. Hang in there!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Power back on today. Internet back on an hour ago. Hot water to the rescue.....water a little colder getting clean in the lake.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am truly sad for all these people that lost everything, I guess a power outage is inconvenient, your whole life sweeping into the ocean would be devastating! I am always impressed how communities come together after events like this.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No power day 9. Important decision needed to be made this morning - what guitar to use with my battery powered acoustic amp, that will not clash with the chainsaw?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Lights are finally on - 9 days 15 hours on generator. It's so quiet now!


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

Lights are finally on - 9 days 15 hours on generator. It's so quiet now!

Glad to hear it ! What a ride that must have been. Hope everybody else still without gets theirs back soon.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You needed to be more specific on which Fiona you wanted to come. This one would have been a better choice. Although probably mayhem to ensue upon her arrival also.....











Hope everyone is staying safe and improving with time.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/sentimental-items-after-fiona-pab-1.6596852
> 
> View attachment 439257


Judging by the headstock, is that a Gibson ?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BGood said:


> Judging by the headstock, is that a Gibson ?


Took me a while to find that picture and get that!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

10th largest damage weather event in Canadian history.


----------

